# Outlook and Outlook Express Support Resources



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I just came across this site, and I wondered if you people were aware of it, and could use it here:

http://www.tomsterdam.com/insideoe5/index.htm


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Thanks, caper. I'm going to distribute it to the people that support the app at work.


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

Hey, Dreamboat. I was hoping you'd appreciate that one.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yep. And so did the people at work. For real. There's just certain apps that you can't find any help on, besides the maker, and that's one of them. Want Excel VBA? It's all over the place! And how many people use it. Want OE? Forget it! And how many people use it? Gazillions...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi Caper

I am expanding the title to make this thread standout in a search.

By the way have you checked out the OE Resources page Tom Koch has posted?
http://www.tomsterdam.com/insideoe5/resources/index.htm

Have you tried DBXtract created by Steve Cochran? It is a slick little utility to extract your messages even when Outlook Express refuses to open. No installation required. Of course, you will need to download it first 
http://chattanooga.net/~scochran/oe5faq.htm

[Edited by EAFiedler on 04-02-2001 at 03:03 AM]


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Since people searching for Outlook will inevitably end up with Outlook Express posts too, we might as well add sites that are good with Outlook too and change the title again.

http://www.slipstick.com

Later, we'll have to turn this into a TechFAQ.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Amazing!!! 

Good to see you still posting around here, Caper!!!


----------

